# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Φούρνος H4250B

## kiros

Ξαφνικα απο χτες δεν ζεσταίνει σε καμμια θεση του περιστροφικου διακοπτη.
Οι ενδειξεις μπροστα δουλευουν, οπως και ο ανεμιστηρας.
Εχει χαλασμενο το ρελε Schrack 0410 63 053 001WG
Μηπως ξερει καποιος που μπορω να το βρω;

----------


## georgis

Παρε στο χερι το ρελε για δειγμα και ψαξε σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτη.ατα.

----------


## kiros

> Παρε στο χερι το ρελε για δειγμα και ψαξε σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτη.ατα.


Schrack 0410 63 053 001WG.jpg

Ειναι λιγο περιεργο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κανένα ταξιδάκι στον Καναδά?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Q187-Lote-de...852548/?_ul=BY (για τα 9V) 
Στην Ελλάδα θα το βρεις σε 220V = ολόκληρη πλακέτα ? 
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## kiros

Αν δεν βρω σκέφτομαι μα παρω αυτον αλλα εχει διαφορα 3 βολτ
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schrack-0410-83-054-001WG-Relais-16A-250VAC-6VDC-Waschmaschine-Trockner-REL7-/262532115135?hash=item3d20222abf:g:WaIAAOSwK6RZMAu  k

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι να πω , μπας και ανοίγουν (με την προυπόθεση να μην έχει καεί το πηνίο του παλιού ρελέ ) και να μπουν οι πλατίνες του νέου ρελέ που πληρούν τα κριτήρια. (μέσα στα κριτήρια είναι και η θερμοκρασία αντοχής? 125C) κάτι που δεν το αναφέρει στο νέο ρελέ.

----------


## kiros

Θα το δοκιμασω. Αν δεν δουλεψει θα χασω 13 ευρω.

----------


## JOUN

Tα τρια volt δεν ειναι παρα πολλα.Αν ομως μπορουσες να βαλεις σε σειρα με το + και το - του πηνιου απο μια διοδο θα ειχες συνολικα πτωση τασης 1.4 v οποτε θα ησουν πολυ καλυτερα.Αλλα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα χρειαστει να κοψεις χαλκοδιαδρομο απο την πλακετα και δεν ξερω αν  θελεις να το κανεις(εγω θα το εκανα χωρις πολυ σκεψη).
Θα μπορουσες επισης να βαλεις ενα 7806 με λιγο περισσοτερη φασαρια.

----------


## kiros

Τελικα παραγγειλα αυτον 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0410-63-050-005WG-Schrack-Relay-Relais-Coil-Voltage-12V-250V-16A-125/191901911549?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid  =p2060353.m2749.l2649
Ελπιζω να μπορεσει να τον οπλισει

----------


## JOUN

Ανετα οπλιζει χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## klik

> Tα τρια volt δεν ειναι παρα πολλα.


 +33% δεν το λες και λιγο... σκέψου αύξηση φορων 33% για να καταλάβεις ποσο μικρη είναι :Smile: 

Δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα οπλίζει αν το αρχικο ηταν 9ν και πας να βαλεις 12ν. Ισως χρειαστεί τροποποίηση στο κύκλωμα

----------


## kiros

> +33% δεν το λες και λιγο... σκέψου αύξηση φορων 33% για να καταλάβεις ποσο μικρη είναι
> 
> Δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα οπλίζει αν το αρχικο ηταν 9ν και πας να βαλεις 12ν. Ισως χρειαστεί τροποποίηση στο κύκλωμα


Θα το δοκιμασω γιατι αν δεν βρω τον δικο του τοτε ο φουρνος ειναι αχρηστος.

----------


## kiros

Μια αλλη λύση ειναι να βραχυκυκλωσω την επαφη στο ρελε.
Υπαρχει ακομα ενας ιδιος ρελε και στον ουδετερο.

----------


## JOUN

Aπο προσωπικη εμπειρια λεω οτι τα τρια βολτ λιγοτερα ανετα οπλιζουν το ρελε.Φυσικα δεν εχω εμπειρια για το συγκεκριμενο αλλά σε άλλα δεν ειχα προβλημα.Φυσικα μπορεις να το παρεις και να του δωσεις 9 βολτ απο τροφοδοτικο και θα δεις οτι δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

ειμαι απο το κινητο και δεν με βολευει.μια ματια που εριξα αυτο το δινει στους 125° οποτε οτι και να βάλεις θα ειναι ματαιο.
κανε αναζητηση και θα βρεις απεξω πιστευω.

----------


## bleriot

> Ξαφνικα απο χτες δεν ζεσταίνει σε καμμια θεση του περιστροφικου διακοπτη.
> Οι ενδειξεις μπροστα δουλευουν, οπως και ο ανεμιστηρας.
> Εχει χαλασμενο το ρελε Schrack 0410 63 053 001WG
> Μηπως ξερει καποιος που μπορω να το βρω;


Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε φούρνο Miele Η4280Ε. Δουλεύουν οι ενδείξεις, δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας αλλά δεν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία.
Έψαξα μηπως κλείδωσε για κάποιον λόγο στον εκθεσιακό τρόπο λειτουργίας για τα μαγαζιά που λειτουργούν κανονικά οι ενδείξεις για επίδειξη στους πελάτες αλλά δε ζεσταίνεται ο φούρνος. Δε φαίνεται να είναι κλειδωμένο.
 Πως βρίσκω αν έχει πρόβλημα το ρελέ και ποιό από τα 5 συνολικά που βλέπω πάνω στη πλακέτα; Είναι κουμπωτά ή κολλημένα; 
Ο κωδικός που γράφουν είναι Schrack 0410 63 030 000  και είναι στα 12V

----------


## bleriot

Το κοίταξα καλύτερα και τελικά δε δουλεύει ο πίσω μεγάλος ανεμιστήρας που φυσάει το ζεστό αέρα. 
Δουλεύει ένας μικρός κυλινδρικός ανεμιστήρας πίσω και επάνω απο το θάλαμο ο οποιος δεν ξέρω τι κάνει.
Δε δουλευει ούτε το γκριλ ούτε οι πάνω κάτω αντιστάσεις.

----------


## diony

Για να μη δουλεύει τίποτε κάτι γενικό είναι , χαλαρή επαφή στην κλέμμα παροχής  καμένος ακροδέκτης , θερμικό ασφαλείας , καμένη επαφή στον επιλογέα , κλείδωμα ρολογιού κ.λ.π.

Ψάξε τα χαρτιά του φούρνου , κάπου υπάρχει το ηλεκτρικό σχεδιάγραμμα , αν το βρεις θα βοηθήσει

Αν ανοίξεις τη συσκευή για έλεγχο , *απομόνωσε την από το ρεύμα*

----------


## bleriot

Αφού κατέβασα την ασφάλεια άνοιξα το φούρνο, ξανασύνδεσα και είδα με το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι οτι έχουν όλα τα καλώδια ρεύμα σε ανεμιστήρες θερμικά αντιστάσεις κ.λ.π. εκτός απο το πράσινο της γείωσης.  Λογικά δεν έχω ουδέτερο, δεν κάνει επιστροφή. Δε βλέπω οπτικά κάποιο προβλημα στις επαφές.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Παναγιωτη το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι ειναι μονο για να βιδωσεις καμμια βιδα,δεν μπορεις να κανεις επισκευη μονο μ'αυτο..
Αν θελεις να το ψαξεις δωσε ας πουμε 15 ευρω να παρει ενα απλο πολυμετρο για να το ψαξεις παραπανω και να σου μεινει κιολας.

----------


## νεκταριοος

ουδετερο   Ν   απο τον πινακα εχουμε ?   2 ον το καλυτερο δοκιμαστικο , ΛΑΜΠΑ  ας ειναι και λιγο επικυνδυνο  αλλα αν δεν αχει ουδετερο θα βγαλεις τα συμπερασμα τα σου.  εγω θα ξεκιναγα απο πινακα  , τροφοδοσια κουζινας και μετα μεσα τα υπολειπα .

----------


## bleriot

ναι, δουλευουν κανονικά οι εστίες και οι ενδείξεις του φούρνου 




> Φιλε Παναγιωτη το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι ειναι μονο   για να βιδωσεις καμμια βιδα,δεν μπορεις να κανεις επισκευη μονο μ'αυτο..
> Αν θελεις να το ψαξεις δωσε ας πουμε 15 ευρω να παρει ενα απλο πολυμετρο   για να το ψαξεις παραπανω και να σου μεινει κιολας.


έχω και ένα κινέζικο πολύμετρο, θα ξανανοίξω και θα αρχίσω τα μετρήματα  στις αντιστάσεις και τα θερμικά συμφωνα με αυτό το βίντεο
στο 2:28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lWk22-qvoI

----------


## bleriot

Ήρθε φιλος ηλεκτρολόγος (όχι τεχνικός ηλεκτρικών συσκευών) και έλεγξε το ρεύμα. Εχει κανονικά παροχή. Οι κλεμες και οι επαφές επίσης φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει.  Ο διακόπτης επιλογής προγράμματος επίσης δουλεύει. Έλεγξε τις αντιστάσεις και τα θερμικά πίσω, λειτουργούν κανονικά αλλά δεν έχει ουδέτερο. Απομόνωσε το πρόβλημα στα ρελέ που δίνουν ρεύμα στο φούρνο. Αυτά στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο. Είτε κάηκαν (όλα μαζί λιγάκι δύσκολο) είτε δε δίνουν εντολή για κάποιον λόγο. 
Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε όταν έβγαλα την εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα απο το πλαίσιο των ντουλαπιών για να περάσω καινουριο τζάμι στην πόρτα του φούρνο και μετα ξανασύνδεσα τις εστίες και ανέβασα την ασφάλεια. Εκεί ο φούρνος έπαψε να λειτουργεί.  Οι ενδείξεις και η επιλογή προγράμματος και η ώρα λειτουργούν κανονικά αλλά δε ζεσταίνει. Η ώρα μένει αποθηκευμένη, έχει μπαταρία φαίνεται. 
Απο το μενού έκανα ότι μπορούσα να κάνω: ξανάβαλα τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, ξαναρυθμισα την ωρα, ξαναέβγαλα τη "λειτουργία επιδειξης"  αλλά τίποτα.
Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να κάνει reset σε περίπτωση που έχει κλειδώσει / μπλοκάρει για κάποιον λόγο? 
Επίσης κατι άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι με το που συνδέεται η κουζίνα στο ρευμα και έρχονται οι ενδείξεις, ανάβει το φως του θαλάμου του φούρνου και δε σβήνει αν δεν περάσει πολλη ώρα. Κανονικά θα έσβηνε μετά απο 15 δευτ.

----------


## klik

Μια (καλή) φωτογραφία της πλακέτας από κάτω ίσως δείξει το πρόβλημα

----------


## diony

Στο #18 σε είχα ρωτήσει για το ηλ. σχέδιο , αν το βρεις και είναι πλήρες  , ίσως βγει κάποια άκρη

----------


## bleriot

Ναι, σορυ δεν το βρήκα, Δε θυμάμαι καν αν το έδωσαν μαζί με την κουζίνα. Το δινουν συνήθως; να ψάξω ξανά; Η πλακέτα δε φαίνεται να έχει προβλημα απο κάτω τουλάχιστον. Λέτε να είναι καμία ασφάλεια? που να βρίσκονται οι ασφάλειες;

----------


## bleriot

ξαναδιάβασα το εγχειρίδιο και έχω μια τρελλή υποψία! μπορεί να είναι η ασφάλεια-επαφή της πόρτας
δε μπορώ να τη βρώ όμως

Door contact switch There is a door contact switch in the right hand door hinge. If the door is opened during operation, the door contact switch automatically switches off the heating elements, and the fan if a "Fan" setting is being used. This helps reduce the amount of heat lost from the oven cavity, e.g. when checking food.

----------


## JOUN

> Επίσης κατι άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι με το που συνδέεται η κουζίνα στο ρευμα και έρχονται οι ενδείξεις, ανάβει το φως του θαλάμου του φούρνου και δε σβήνει αν δεν περάσει πολλη ώρα. Κανονικά θα έσβηνε μετά απο 15 δευτ.


Μαλλον εχεις δικιο η επαφη της πορτας πρεπει να ειναι..Δες απο την πισω μερια αν εχει καλωδια που πανω στην πορτα..
Δες και στην πορτα αν εχει κανενα "δοντακι" πουθενα η κατι που μοιαζει με μαγνητακι..

----------


## bleriot

Τελικά αυτό το διαολεμένο ήταν που τα προκάλεσε όλα. Δαικόπτης επαφής πόρτας φούρνου και βρισκόταν πίσω απο τον δεξιό μεντεσέ στο πλάι. Ειδα κάτι με τα φακό στο βάθος και χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω το πλαινό πάνελ για να το βρώ. Είχε ξεσκαλώσει απο το θέση του απο το βγάλσιμο της κουζίνας απο το ξυλινο πλαισιο. Τέλος της ταλαιπωρίας και άλλο κακό να μη μας βρεί.

----------


## diony

Είσαι πρώτος !!




> Ναι, σορυ δεν το βρήκα, Δε θυμάμαι καν αν το έδωσαν μαζί με την κουζίνα. Το δινουν συνήθως; να ψάξω ξανά;


Συνήθως δίνουν σχέδια και είναι σελίδες Α3 διπλωμένες στη μέση  (Α4) , αν τα βρεις κράτησε τα σε ασφαλές μέρος και ας μη χρειαστούν ποτέ

----------

